
Go Patterns: A curated collection of idiomatic design patterns - ghodss
https://github.com/tmrts/go-patterns
======
superqd
When I saw the title, I thought it said "a curated collection of idiotic
design patterns". That actually sounded interesting.

------
justinsaccount
Only 4 appear to be filled out:

    
    
      parallelism/md5.go
      bounded_parallelism/md5.go
      object_pool/pool.go
      circuitbreaker/circuitbreaker.go

~~~
massaman_yams
The others are there - the links are just broken.

E.g., - [https://github.com/tmrts/go-
patterns/blob/master/messaging/f...](https://github.com/tmrts/go-
patterns/blob/master/messaging/fan_out.md)

~~~
justinsaccount
No, the links are not broken

The entire repository only has these files:

    
    
      ./behavioral/strategy.md
      ./bounded_parallelism/md5.go
      ./circuitbreaker/circuitbreaker.go
      ./creational/singleton.md
      ./idiom/functional_options.md
      ./messaging/fan_in.md
      ./messaging/fan_out.md
      ./messaging/publish_subscribe.md
      ./object_pool/pool.go
      ./parallelism/md5.go
      ./structural/decorator.md
      ./synchronization/semaphore.md
    

It's clearly a WIP.

------
DrJokepu
Looks like a decent list. That being said, "curated" implies some notion of
curation process and authority. Every time I see a work like this I wonder
what the process is, what gives the author the authority or credibility. There
might be a valid answer to these questions, but it should be addressed as part
of the introduction.

------
victoro
I like the concise summaries of each pattern, but it looks like most of the
actual implementations are still under construction.

------
colbyaley
Got excited, went to try and click on them, but most of them 404. A for
effort?

~~~
quantum_nerd
more like a curated list of 404 pages amiright?

------
johndunne
Alot of the links on the page are 404'ing.

------
litzer
The links are 404

